# URGENT SOS please someone help



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

ok we have black and white doe who we was told by bevs sister was spayed and took her word at it stupid stupid me and we let her out once with clover but clover kept getting bullied by her and so it hasnt happened again. just went out too feed them and theres a baby in the hutch under a nest of rabbit fur. mum is ok but im crapping it i have no idea wot to do. im sat crying my eyes out i just dont know wot to do please dont shout at me i know i should have double checked her first omg i dunno wot to do


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Didnt want to read and run hun 

Just let mummy bun do her thing, try not to touch baby (i think...)

Im sure frags will be here soom with lots of mummy bunny advice x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Dont blame yourself. There is no way of knowing whether a rabbit is spayed or not, just by looking at them 

I dont know what to suggest to you about the baby, but someone will be along shortly, i am sure x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not a rabbit breeder but untill someone comes along I will tell you what I have learnt

Dont touch the baby , think they scent bond so dont want your smell on them. How many adults buns are in the hutch?? and what sexes.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

ummm only thumper n shes female in the hutch i havent touched it just had a quick look theres a little bit of blood on her hay but thts all. her belly (mums) has drooped very low. god i cant believe i dint even notice she was pregnant i feel such a fool


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Haven't got a clue about new baby buns although as has been said I don't think you should touch baby or disturb the nest at all as it might upset mum.

I'd keep an eye on mum from a distance as well as if the baby is very new there is chance of more to come.

Try to relax - have a strong cuppa or something and I'm sure someone in the know will be along to help you shortly


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

big_bear said:


> ummm only thumper n shes female in the hutch i havent touched it just had a quick look theres a little bit of blood on her hay but thts all. her belly (mums) has drooped very low. god i cant believe i dint even notice she was pregnant i feel such a fool


thats ok then if it just mum. Just leave her too it. She will know what to do. relax before you stress yourself out too much x


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

ok have had a smoke lol and a hot sweet cuppa and have calmed down a bit. i havent been back out as dnt wnt too stress mum out too much. how long should i leave it before checking on her again ???


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats 

Dont worry mum will do everything she needs to do.
Give a little extra food and loads of hay and some extra greens.

Check in 2 days time that the babies tums look nice and smooth not wrinkly and that all are alive, if your worried then pick the babies up using some of mummys fur.

Mums dont generally turn on the litter for touching although it can happen.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh frags how glad am i too see you lol. should i remove the bloody hay or leave it as its ryt near where baby is lying and i dont want to hurt the baby and do u think thts it then just the one or is it possible there could be more to come ?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

big_bear said:


> oh frags how glad am i too see you lol. should i remove the bloody hay or leave it as its ryt near where baby is lying and i dont want to hurt the baby and do u think thts it then just the one or is it possible there could be more to come ?


Leave all in there it wont hurt, prob more than 1, you want to hope there is anyway as 1 single kit wont survive the nights without siblings to snuggle with.
Go on have a peek  get mum occupied with some nice fresh food and have a peek


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

lol ive had a look when i went out too sort clover out n his meds and there was still only one then. belly was very round so think she must have fed it.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

big_bear said:


> lol ive had a look when i went out too sort clover out n his meds and there was still only one then. belly was very round so think she must have fed it.


They are born with big tummys thats why its best to look at 2-3 days old. Prepare yourself for bad news hun as 1 kit will be hard to keep warm especially as we are having a hard frost at night. I will keep everything crossed for it surviving but the odds are low x


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh i hope it does ill b deastated if it doesnt is there anything at all i can do too help it ??? ill do anything !!!!


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

As said there isnt much you can do. mum wont stay with it all the time so relies on siblings for warmth. If it is meant to be then it will survive, and if not dont beat urself up over it it just wasnt meant to be  nothing u can do im afraid just cross fingers! maybe there were others born but had something wrong with them or were already dead, mum will have eaten them.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

could i bring hutch in?? i wouldnt mind doing tht


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope you get a happy ending x


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

not good for buns to have too big change of temperature,, and the move itself will stress mum out. if u really want 2 u can into a garage or something but prob best just 2 leave it im afraid. They r ur pets though at the end of the day u do wat u think is best  good luck hope all goes well x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

No, don't bring the hutch in - just make sure she's on her own (no other bunnies in with her) and let her do what she can. I'm afraid that bunnies are very VERY hard to hand-rear from birth so you'll just have to let nature take its course.

No need to move any hay with blood on, she will clean up, and it won't hurt if its left there a day or so til she's settled. Lots and los of nice soft extra hay now for her though so she can add to her nest if she wishes.

When you feel confident enough, take mum out (put her on top of the hutch, or in a carrier or spare hutch for a few minutes) then have a peek in the nest. The old advice was always to rub your hands in the bedding, but what works just as well (and is more pleasant!) is to immerse your hands into a bag of bunny food! Just so there are no strong human scents left on her nest. If you manage to see them close up, you might be able to see a whitish band under their skin on the tummy - this means they have milk in their tums and they're nursing well.

Rabbit mums nurse their babies only once or twice a day for just a few mintues so don't worry if you think she's not interested in them at all - they aren't 'mumsy' mums and carry on doing their normal thing with an air of "Babies? What babies? Who, Me? nahhhh.... don't be daft!" and "What pile of fur in the corner? Are you sure you're not seeing things?"

Just a little warning, not all rabbit mums are good mums, but you won't know this unless she scatters the babies.... i.e. you find them cold & dead outside the nest. If this happens there really is nothing you can do - and it's nothing you will have done wrong - simply that her hormones aren't quite working right. Just thought I'd mention this so it might be less of a shock if it does happen.

Hope this helps, please keep us updated!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

ok ty so much everyone and im so sorry for bein such n idiot earlier it was such a shock hmy: as always youve all been fab ty frags merlinsmum and everyone else. will deffo keep n eye on without upsetting mum too much. will keep everything crossed baby will make it ty so much n so sorry again


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

The only other thing you can do is to add extra warmth to the hutch by putting a quilt/rug/blanket over the hutch.

I hope the littlen make it through the night but if not then it was nature so dont beat yourself up hun.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

fingers crossed for the littlen


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

have been out to the hutch this morning and baby is still alive it was such a relief i had worse nights sleep thinking abt it  so lil one has survived its first hurdle yaaaay


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

big_bear said:


> have been out to the hutch this morning and baby is still alive it was such a relief i had worse nights sleep thinking abt it  so lil one has survived its first hurdle yaaaay


Aww that is excellent news x


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

aww yay!  Keep on fighting little one!!!! What great news!


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

What great news, well done little fighter!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

What a shock, dont blame yourself, id h=be having words with that Bev's sister though! (send her any vets bills!!!) Kepping my fingers crossed for your little kit x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad baby is still alive this morning, fingers crossed all goes well, xxxx


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent news. Fingers crossed Mum can keep up the good work!


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

What a shock, but brill news at the same time!! xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Fantastic!!! Im so pleased it got through the night, only another 4 nights of worry and then all should be fine x


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

aww thats great what a little fighter  good luck


----------

